# need some serious help with this plan



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I have this designed as a modified up and over 8. The line I have labeled A heading left was a going up grade, but there's no way I'm gonna get the elevation needed to cross the northbound track. I'm just sorta stuck on this


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DT&I said:


> I have this designed as a modified up and over 8. The line I have labeled A heading left was a going up grade, but there's no way I'm gonna get the elevation needed to cross the northbound track. I'm just sorta stuck on this


Is that all the room you have?
What is your whole plan of thoughts? (what will the end results be with the layout?)


Once (if) you get over that point what then. where will it go?


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

well now that i have the anyrail full version, here's a more complete look at my L plan. still need to figure out something about that crossing where the 8 crosses itself


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

What kind of slope are you trying to achieve? You'll have to start the grade as soon as the (2) tracks cross.

What are the radii? Are you just trying to add a little vertical interest to the scene?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I see you had this too, and no replies.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21243

Wheres all out track planning specialists? 

Me....I just play with mine till it fits. 

I never used anything but a pad and pencil for my plans. 
Even then I really didn't use them.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yeh, I'd like it to be an over/under, but like I said from that switch at the bottom of the right hand side, there's no way I could get enough elevation in that short of space


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd ditch the at grade 90 degree crossing and put that one above grade with the large oval passing underneath the spur track through a "cut". Start the upgrade as soon as the lower track passes under the upper track.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

big ed said:


> I see you had this too, and no replies.
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21243
> 
> Wheres all out track planning specialists?
> ...


I'm using the anyrail cause I like how it gives you a track list. makes shopping much easier instead of having to fiddle.

ss, there's both 18 and 22 curve pieces in this design


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I considered that, have the right hand side higher and then just making the the top of the right go down under. the spur to the cross could drop down then as well. would be one way to do it. the right hand side of the plan is farmland, with the left being town/industrial. upper left hand spur on the layout is a coal mine


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

the scram that is on this form, free gives you a list of manufactures too.



2000 FXST


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You're going to have grades on both loops.


----------

